# Fur Sheds



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey everyone post some picks of your fur shed. Inside and out.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would,but first i have to kill something before i worry about a fur shed lol

i talked to an uncle of mine today and he told me to come out to his place cause he hears yotes in his swamp all the time

so im gonna give it try in the next week or so


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish I had one to post pics of......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't do so well this year...I hope to have a full one next season...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I take a corner of the wood shed that I do all my skinning in. Usually put my furs up in my 5th wheel camper to dry and store em. Maybe next year I'll have a real fur shed.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Lets see them sheds guys. I don't have one yet and have just been using the garage attached to the house. I'm thinking about building one. Was hoping to see some pics for ideas. So I guess if anyone had any ideas or tips. Post em up


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I do all of my fur up at my Dad's place in his garage because I live in an apartment. I actually only know one trapper who has a shed dedicated to trapping and fur. I know if I am ever lucky enough to build one I will put high ceilings in it. Kind of sucks having to squat when you get down to the head of a critter.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

I do all my fur put up in the garage. hopefully I will have me a good shed in this year some time. I saw one that was really impressive, should have taken pictures. It had a nice skinning area, gambrel hanging on a cable from a couple pulley system along the back wall down to the floor with a foot pedal operated winch to help pull the skin down. there was a nice bench tall enough to do the sewing etc while standing. and several different height shelves for the stretchers, so you never had to bend over during the stretching process. the first was low to the ground to work on the head and neck. the next was little taller to work on the middle part of the fur, and the last was just above waist high to work on the bottom of the furs. from there (on the other side of the shed) was a rack where the stretchers were hung upside down to dry, with a fan on the a box with open sides on the floor blowing air up across the fur. . . pretty slick set up. sure wish I would have taken pictures :frusty:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We just roll'm ,bag'm ,freeze'm ,and sell'm


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a 14' x 70' older mobile home I use for storage. 14' x 24' is used just for fur, steel traps, cage traps, flesh'in,ect.

I have 6 or 7 hides out in the freezer I need to thaw and board this week---I'll give ya a pic then.

awprint:


----------

